# my sister wants to know????



## impact_yellow (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi, everyone ^_^ Can anyone please tell me what happens if you install a oil filter with spots that are crushed in??? I know what happens but, my sister wanted me to ask this question anyway?????


----------



## impact_yellow (Dec 5, 2004)

*????????????????????????*

I know that it might sound like a stupid question but please does anybody know????


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

that are crushed in? as in holes in the filter or just dents?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

it wont filter


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Well more than likely, if its crushed in, it is just gonna leak a hole through the crushed spot. But if its just slightly dented in, then it wont hurt anything.


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

slight dent won't hurt. if its major, i have heard that the filter will explode under the pressure. i worked at a lube joint, and we installed dented filters all the time, with no problems.


----------



## impact_yellow (Dec 5, 2004)

thank you guys for all the help :fluffy:


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

deathtorice said:


> slight dent won't hurt. if its major, i have heard that the filter will explode under the pressure. i worked at a lube joint, and we installed dented filters all the time, with no problems.


this shit is professional. hahahah.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

"your sister"...sure...nah nah..


----------

